
TOS requires users to give up first born, people sign-up anyway - znpy
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2757465
======
pamelabuck
People vote for Brexit, Donald Trump, etc. Humans are capable of autopilot

